# 11-10 Buck



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I arrowed this buck yesterday afternoon.
I had errands to run all day so I was a little late getting in my stand. I headed out the back door and down into a thick, brushy hollow about 3 pm to one of my stands in an old triple trunked oak tree. I climbed into the stand and was still getting squared away (getting headnet and gloves on, hanging quiver) when I heard movement directly behind me in a small cattail and willow swale.
I peaked around behind the tree to see a mature doe stopped dead in her tracks 10 yards behind me on high alert and this buck about 10 yards behind her. She knew something was not right and stayed on high alert and frozen for over 20 minutes. I thought she might eventually calm down and proceed on the trail and bring the buck with her, but she finally turned around and did a little stiff legged walk out of there and out of sight.
I sat there dejected for another 20 minutes or so thinking I missed my opportunity.
That's when I heard a limb crack and heard the unmistakable sound of a buck grunting. They were coming back and would pass my stand at around 30 yards! I stopped him in his tracks with a simple mouth bleat. The arrow double lunged him and he was recovered within 75 yards.
I absolutely love this time of year, but always feel so conflicted on whether to hunt the rut or go saugeye fishing. Well now I can concentrate on fishing!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice deer. Congrats!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats Lewis. Another nice buck for your wall of bone. You're going to run out of room on that wall. That's a wide boy!


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats on a nice buck! Real nice spread on him.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice buck, sir! I'm always conflicted too but you never know what's going to happen in the woods this time of year so the stand usually always wins. Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you got an awesome buck there. congrats on your success and thanks for sharing the details of your hunt. I love reading the details about a successful hunt. kinda makes me feel like I was there with you.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful Buck. Congrats to ya.
Always love hunting the rut phases cause it can go from 0 to 100mph in a millisecond.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats buddy! Another one for the wall. I really miss getting out during this time of year and remember all the fun hunts we had.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats!! Nice buck


----------

